
Chat messages in bytes? - chintan39
Has anyone tried benchmarking various chat application and measure the bandwidth usage?<p>I am building a chat app with smallest footprint. It would be great to know how much data other apps uses.
======
yrezgui
Did you have a look to Protocol Buffers, Apache Thrift or Cap’n Proto for
efficient network exchanges ?

~~~
chintan39
Haven't looked in details. I just want to find out if existing chat
application are efficient

